# mouldy bud



## russ (Dec 8, 2007)

hey i have a qp of hydro that i paid for. It was in a snap baggy for 3 days. only just checked it and there is a slight mouldy smell and like 3 small buds covered in a grey/green mould. I need answers guys. cant let this baby go.
thanx


----------



## russ (Dec 8, 2007)

sorry make that a 1/2 lb, cant loose it


----------



## russ (Dec 8, 2007)

hey i have a 1/2 lb of hydro that i paid for. It was in a snap baggy for 3 days. only just checked it and there is a slight mouldy smell and like 3 small buds covered in a grey/green mould. I need answers guys. cant let this baby go.
thanx


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 8, 2007)

Remove the mouldy buds and put to one side. Spread the rest of the bud out in a dry dark place with plenty of ventilation and low humidity. Give it a good airing. The amount of time this takes will take depends on how damp it is. 

Rebag it again and store in cool, dark, dry place. Check daily and let it breathe.

Make ISO out of the mouldy stuff. DO NOT SMOKE IT !


----------



## smotpoker (Dec 11, 2007)

I've always hung bud in a closed closet to cure it... The less moisture the better, let them breathe!


----------



## night501 (Dec 11, 2007)

i never tried it with moldy bud but couldnt it still be used in cooking? i figure the heat would take care of anything to bad.


----------



## KADE (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm gonna go with no.... rotten meat is still rotten meat after cooked.... you can extract the thc with iso... then evaporate.. then cook with it.


----------



## SSwest (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds like its a qp that wieghs like a 1/2 lb.  Ooops.  haha


----------

